# Rsa Course In Newcastle



## schooey (4/11/09)

Just passing on a message; 

If anyone local to or nearby Newcastle that is interested in doing the Responsible Service of Alcohol course and obtaining the RSA certificate, you can do it tonight at Mark's Homebrew Shop. The course kicks off at 5.30 pm and costs $75. It will probably be 5-6 hours duration.

Might be a good idea to call ahead on 4969 6696 if you are interested. Great idea if you are thinking of getting into some bar or brewery work or even having a go at brewing a beer for next years B&T.


----------

